# Static VAR Compensators



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Has anybody here been involved with, installed, maintained etc. SVCs, high-voltage reactors, switching capacitor banks, etc.? I'm doing some studying on ground induced currents and the effects on grids and came across some of these systems. I can't find much more than news articles and sales material so far on the internet.

I'm more interested in the nuts and volts of each component rather than applications. ABB has a decent video here describing the system.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Hmmm nope


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I've installed one reactor in what at the time was a 4.16KV sub. 

Isolated grid, hydro came in on a single 115KV from 4 machines spread over 30ish kms from 100kms away. The reactor was used as load end voltage control. When recovering from an outage, the first customers connected were fed some pretty high voltage due to the capacitance of the unloaded transmission line. The reactor was switched in and out via a breaker in the sub. Once enough load was brought online reactor was switched out.

Now the sub is 25KV and the reactor/breaker is fed through a 25KV/4.16KV transformer.

I couldn't begin to tell you the design parameters, or what particular maintenance they do on it.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You have wandered off the path of my understanding. I hope you find what you are looking for. 
I have been involved with some big cap banks, but they did not switch. I have worked on some switching banks for a MV feeders. ( 15kv )


----------

